# RecipeDB - Hella Dunkle



## Thefatdoghead (21/9/12)

Hella Dunkle  Ale - Munich Dunkel  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Fermented with Hella bock 2487pc. Mash 1hr @ 68 degrees. Bit of a change up of Radical brewing's recipe and it tastes damn good. OG-1.051FG- 1.014 I'll use a little less caraffa 2 next time just to make it a bit lighter. Also I added the caraffa 2 to the mash in the last 15 minutes. Cold steeping is my other preference.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    1.88 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.19 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      75 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 40mins)         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 14.3 IBU   Efficiency 84%   Alcohol 5.05%   Colour 31 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 6 days


----------



## Helles (21/9/12)

You just gave an idea 
Will do my normal Munich Helles 80 lt
Split into two batches with Carafa steeped separatly 
For the second batch 40lt of each
First batch being Munich Helles 
Thanks Mate


----------



## Thefatdoghead (21/9/12)

helles said:


> You just gave an idea
> Will do my normal Munich Helles 80 lt
> Split into two batches with Carafa steeped separatly
> For the second batch 40lt of each
> ...


Haven't brewed a Helles yet. Got a good recipe?


----------



## Helles (21/9/12)

Gav80 said:


> Haven't brewed a Helles yet. Got a good recipe?


This is for 76lt so i will work in % and IBU
Yer 
78% German Pils 
16.5% German Vienna
5.5% Carapils
20g Tettnang Mash hop
25 g Perle 60 min 6.6IBU
20g Perle 40 min 4.0 IBU
20g Saaz 40 min 4.9 IBU NZ but Czech are better
10g Saaz 30 min1.6 Ibu
Irish moss 10 min
34/70
Have used S-189 34/70 s-23 Wyeast 2120 and Wyeast 2308
All work well but
2008-2009 Used S-189 and 34/70
And won Beerfest Pale lager both years
Brew this or very similar Once a year in mid winter
This years with Wyeast 2308 might just make it into Vicbrew

Edit -: OG 1048


----------



## Thefatdoghead (21/9/12)

helles said:


> This is for 76lt so i will work in % and IBU
> Yer
> 78% German Pils
> 16.5% German Vienna
> ...



Looks good thanks mate.


----------



## Helles (21/9/12)

Gav80 said:


> Looks good thanks mate.




Mash @ 64'c -63'c
Keep OG below 1049 at least


----------

